# 14 pounder out of wild wings



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2015)

Got this fish of a life time.... it was 29 3/4" .... 14# on sunday in 28 fow out of wild wings. what a day.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, what a HAWG! Congrats Badgers! :B:B:B

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EIyixC9NsLI[/ame]


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

First post and start off with a 14# eye? U sir are either amazing or fake ahahahaha. Looks like a nice photo shop to me......... At the bottom of the belly looks to be cut and paste. If I'm wrong and being rude I sincerely apologize.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks real to me, but I'm no PS detective/expert. At any rate, welcome to the site!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice fish and congrats.....ignore the jealous flack (presuming honesty to contradict the presuming "fish story" group)


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome? Beautiful fish.

I work with PhotoShop daily. Fish looks real enough to my eyes and pixels don't look mangled around the fish at all. But..... assuming it was edited somehow to remove the background or else he was fishing in a white out. Picture looks like it was possibly taken March 2nd by the file name.

Tough to judge just by showing a MONSTER fish on 1st post. Hope it is real. :B


----------



## WISCOMAN (Jan 15, 2015)

Believe it or not it was a beautiful fish. I was with him and saw the scale.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome to the site Wiscoman.:B


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A huge congrats on one heck of a nice trophy walleye!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone who fished suday March 1st knows we had about 5 inches of snow and was a white out for most of the day.... here is another shot


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

What did you catch it on?

What a great fish!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Are you the fella's from that upper state ?Wisconsin, saw the posts of a few fellas coming, great fish , but, if your from Wisconsin, you have to put anything over 20" back !!! Great fish , and your always welcome to our great fishery !! Mike


----------



## jimdandy (Feb 26, 2010)

What a hog... Congrats


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice fish,had a 29in. that went 11lbs. That is what it looked like Sunday where we were at. Tried to add a pic but no luck. We did good with rip'n raps and #6 pink pimple.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

At those dimensions a couple inches would've been all it takes to see that state record fall. 

Great fish


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Ill vouch for the white out on the 1st basically ALL DAY!!! AWESOME FISH Always gunna have someone who doubts it but congrats


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

canoe carp killer said:


> First post and start off with a 14# eye? U sir are either amazing or fake ahahahaha. Looks like a nice photo shop to me......... At the bottom of the belly looks to be cut and paste. If I'm wrong and being rude I sincerely apologize.


Ogf will always have "that guy". The "its photo shopped" guy,or "no way it weighs that" guy!

Badger that is one hell of a walleye man! Did u have to bore out the hole? What a FATTY!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Gratz on the fish! Been looking for that one for a lifetime. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wild pulling those things through a little hole in the ice.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

canoe carp killer said:


> First post and start off with a 14# eye? U sir are either amazing or fake ahahahaha. Looks like a nice photo shop to me......... At the bottom of the belly looks to be cut and paste. If I'm wrong and being rude I sincerely apologize.



..just cause it's his first post doesn't mean its his first time fishing...why don't you sac up and apologize for sounding like An idiot...


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Congrats. Hella girth on that sow!


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

grats, what a pig of a fish.....


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice hog congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks 14 to me,way to go its gonna look good on your wall.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

canoe carp killer said:


> First post and start off with a 14# eye? U sir are either amazing or fake ahahahaha. Looks like a nice photo shop to me......... At the bottom of the belly looks to be cut and paste. If I'm wrong and being rude I sincerely apologize.


It looks real to me also. Looks like snow on its belly as well as the gentlemen holding it.

No need to troll...!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

If the masses believe it, who am I. Again I apologize. Pic just looked completely void of any background or snow, just looked like white piece of oaper. Forgive me for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## WEISSGUY (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice BIG fishey!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats on the hawg! I can't imagine pulling a pig like that through a hole in the ice. My one and only eye through Erie ice was a throwback at 14-1/2" long.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Couple is Wisconsin guys eh!?!?! Welcome to OGF!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice fish congrats


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice job there!!! Haters gonna hate.... Lovers gonna love!!!


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

That's the size fish people have on their bucket list. Truly a fish of a lifetime. Congrats!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Last time I'll post on this guys thread. I may have jumped to conclusions..... I apologized as well. Didn't think I should cuss anyone out in open forum... So continue to send your nasty messages and blatantly blast on this thread. Internet bully haha


----------



## Huskymusky669 (Feb 15, 2015)

Great fish! Maybe a first time post , but not a first time ice fisherman. I think that's about a $600 ice fishing suit. Here was my 29" Waldo-saurus from yesterday out of Catawba! It only went about 10.5lbs. Tough to fit all that fish in taking a selfie! We had 3 first time ice fisherman with us and two of them caught fish ohio walley. Not a big stretch on Erie in March!


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I figgered Carpy was bustin' chops. But I think he's embellishing a little being new to fishing and all. That fish is probly only 13# 15oz and 26 or 27 grams. Besides if ur from Wisconsin don't u guys call those fish "eaters"?


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats!!! that's a real trophy


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice fish, congrats! But that ain't nothin'! Check out the one I caught and took to Port Clinton Fish company to get cleaned!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

let us know what you got the 14 lb. fish on, please! Was it jigging or is that a tip-up fish?


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Nice wallhanger!!!


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

wow not even 30 inches and its 14 pounds???? i wont judge anyone but ive seen several 30 plus inch fish this ice season and non of them are even close to 14 pounds


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2015)

The fish was caught on a 1/4 oz gold kastmaster I replaced the treble hook with a bigger size tipped with 2 small minnows.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

canoe carp killer said:


> Last time I'll post on this guys thread. I may have jumped to conclusions..... I apologized as well. Didn't think I should cuss anyone out in open forum... So continue to send your nasty messages and blatantly blast on this thread. Internet bully haha


To the OP; Thanks for sharing a great catch.


----------



## Huskymusky669 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've seen lots of huge Waldo's this season , but none have had a beer gut like that one. For sure that's a 10lbs fish with a 4lbs beer/fish gut!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Heck yeah to Kastmasters. That 1/4 oz catches......everything!


----------



## Wakes (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice fish...Congratulations!


----------



## mt111 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice fish! Hope to catch a few after ice out. I do not understand the folks that question your catch........


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful Fish!!


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

I was out that day. The white out was mind numbing. I felt like I was in the matrix.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Way to go, eh?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

At the risk of sounding rookie-like... I assume this is a female. Why is the tail all beat up already this early in the year? BTW that's a fish of a lifetime, a real beauty, hope its going on your wall at home?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations on a new p.b.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> At the risk of sounding rookie-like... I assume this is a female. Why is the tail all beat up already this early in the year? BTW that's a fish of a lifetime, a real beauty, hope its going on your wall at home?


Though water temp is a trigger for spawning. So is time of day light and moon phases. Chances are,there are a few spawners from this last full moon going on under the ice. 

Populations of fish spawn in waves so really its a LONG prosess. But a mojority will go at the same time when condition feel right... 

Fyi this is all just my opinion...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2015)

The only reason there is blood on the tail is because my buddy barely caught a gill when he gaffed it and bled out... other than that there wasn't a mark on the fish and yes its going on the wall.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

EnonEye said:


> At the risk of sounding rookie-like... I assume this is a female. Why is the tail all beat up already this early in the year? BTW that's a fish of a lifetime, a real beauty, hope its going on your wall at home?


Sorry EnonEye but some things just get to me.
I don't know why you would associate a beat up tail with spawning. Walleyes don't build nest and fan their eggs. The males knock the females around till she drops her eggs and they are fertilized before they hit the bottom


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen 30 inch ice eyes go from 9 to 12 lbs can't see why one can't be 14 lbs. Nice catch.

This one was over 10 at almost 30in.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

We had a 26incher last year go 10.2 on a digital. Anything is possible. I had a 32.25 years ago go 14.2 after laying on the ice for 8 hours. Great fish for sure congrats


----------



## nomansland4404 (Apr 26, 2010)

What a giant!


----------



## cantcatchacold (Feb 28, 2015)

canoe carp killer said:


> If the masses believe it, who am I. Again I apologize. Pic just looked completely void of any background or snow, just looked like white piece of oaper. Forgive me for jumping to conclusions.


 I was fishing that day, and believe me that was a white-out, I think we got 4-5" snow that day!! Nice hog!!!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

tdl9092 said:


> wow not even 30 inches and its 14 pounds???? i wont judge anyone but ive seen several 30 plus inch fish this ice season and non of them are even close to 14 pounds


isn't that basically what you're doing by posting that?

Nice fish Badgers!! Welcome to OH-IO!! Shhhh, tell your friends we have a terrible fishery here.


----------



## Ruger223 (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats! Don't doubt you a bit! Great fish and welcome!


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

I caught 31.5in that went 11#


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

I caught walleye 3 weeks ago that were milking and females were ouzing eggs and got a replay that walley dont do this that early or where I caught them. It seems to me that the longer the ice stays over the lake the better the hatch, thats how it was in 2003 and many years before that. I have been fishing since 1970 with my dad and back then the ice was on the lake from Nov. thru. April.I hope the ice stays on the lake long enough in chunks to keep everyone off the reefs till after they spawn. Fishing over the reefs is like fishing over a barrel and it is to easy because I have done it. Let the fish spawn and then we can all go out when the weather is nice and have fun. There have been to many fatalities last year to get 4 walleye. Dont want to see any more reports of captsized boats in frigid water when I have been limiting out as well as others during favorable conditions with good weather.


----------



## necker70 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## necker70 (Oct 14, 2007)

Normally a rule of thumb is that a walleye 24" will be" about" 4Lbs. and then one lb. per inch there after. It varies some but 27"-28" will be around 7-8Lbs. This will also change when females are ready to drop eggs.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2015)

Here is a pic of my buddy with a 26" .... 9 LBS 12 OZ. caught feb. 25.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here's a 28 that was Damn near 12 super thick throughout.


----------



## DOA (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome fish! Some super thick fish in the system right now!

I got my PB in January out of Catawaba

went 31.5'' x 21'' and 13.71 lbs on a certified scale.


----------



## harryj1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Got this 30.5 in , eye last week of Feb never weighed but maybe 11- 11.5 ? IBS , dint catch a lot but we got some nice great fisherie ! So can't figure out how to post pic ?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats also going out to my friend Shawn (Many Eyes) for his 13.5 and 14 pound eyes this season. Both are being mounted.


----------



## Nitro86 (Mar 16, 2015)

Congrats they all look like great fish!!! Cant wait, we got a month and we will be fishing out of South Bass


----------



## Rodbenderbob (Jul 14, 2012)

I've fished Erie since 1955 and I've never seen ice on the lake through April. Ice out has started and it will go fast now.
PS Walleye don't nest, so spawning would not cause a damaged or bleeding tail.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome eyes fellas!!!!!!!


----------

